# Vaquero, blackhawk, beretta or uberti?



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

What is the difference between a blackhawk and vaquero? Eventually, I want to get two different revolvers of this style. One, a convertible .357/9mm, the other in 45 colt. Both around 4". The .357/9 will be shot and carried around the farm more than the other, more of a workhorse. I would like the 45 colt to be as similar to an old saa as possible. It will get shot, but not all the time. It appeals to me for the "neatness" factor. So which models would you guys look into for these two guns? I don't have a problemwith them both being made by the same company, but I also like having guns from a variety of manufacturers, just so I experience products from other brands. What do you guys think? Are there other options that I should check out, as well?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

The Blackhawk has adjustable sights and the Vaquero has fixed sights. 

The only Beretta I own is a semi-automatic pistol and I don't own any Uberti's. 

Personally, I would stick with Rugers and here's why. Not too long ago the end of the base pin on my Single Six broke. I called Ruger prepared to give them the date it was purchased, where, the serial number, etc. When I explained what happened, all they wanted to know was my name and address so they would know where to send the replacement! 

Before that happened, I was looking for a .357 Magnum and looked at the Beretta Stampede, Uberti Cattelman and other brands in that price range, but based on that experience with my Single Six, I bought a Blackhawk. End of story!

Scott


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Uberti revolvers are a little smaller than the Rugers (in .45 Colt and APC) and cannot shoot all the loads sold or listed in reloading books. That's not to say one is better than the other but you have a little more versitility with the Ruger (although it will be heavier). And of course you can get the Blackhawk as a convertible also: 45 Colt / .45 ACP! I prefer the Rugers. Just my two bits worth.:smt028


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Blackhawk is at top. It's a 45 convertable but 357 will be same size except for shorter barrel you want(4 5/8"). Second down is 45 New Vaquero. For a 357/9mm convertable, I'd sure go w/Blackhawk for adjustable sights.


----------



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

Forestranger, what is the third one down? It appears to be another blackhawk, but it appears to be a bit smaller in every dimension. Are my eyes fooling me?
I've done a lot more searching today and still haven't found a preference. 
On the blackhawk: I like the idea of the convertible, for the magnum power availability as well as the economy of the 9mm. Can't find another convertible model other than the blackhawk. I like the idea of adjustable sights. I am concerned about the front sight being too cumbersome and getting snagged on things. Man, it looks huge. I like that the ruger will handle a full-house load. I like rugers reputation.
On the Beretta/Uberti/vaquero: I like the "true to saa" design. I like the four click cock of the beretta. Not bothered by fixed sights, as long as they are on target. 
Not really concerned about not being able to use stout loads in the .45 colt. It would be more of a plinker. Will use the .357 as more of a tool. Would like it to be versatile. I'm still not sure of the differences between the blackhawk and vaquero, but I know the blackhawk has adjustable sights and is shaped a bit different, and also can shoot stiffer loads. But why is the vaquero $80-90 more money? And what's the deal with 'Vaquero' vs 'New Vaquero'? I'm assuming the stampede, cattleman and vaquero are essentially all the same thing- a clone of the original saa (except for the transfer bar)? I'm kind of leaning toward a blackhawk convertible .357/9mm and a saa clone in 45 colt. May even have to check out USAF and colt themselves.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

The third on down is a 30+ year old Super Single Six 22lr/22mag convertable(my frog huntin gun). When Ruger first came out with the Vaquero, it was on the large frame like the Blackhawk except for fixed sights. They even made it in 44 mag. The new Vaquero is on a smaller frame, closer to a Colt SA. Wish the front sight on the Blackhawk wastn't quite so tall too but she shoots good and w/ a good holster doesn't snag. Ruger made a 50th anniversary 357 Blackhawk on smaller frame but don't think it was available as a convertable. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

The Blackhawk I bought is one of those 50th Anniversary .357's and it is not a convertible. I honestly was looking for a convertible, but I saw this one NIB for less than $400.00 so I just couldn't pass it up! Now the really hard part is picking out a nice set of grips! I like those ivory grips, but I am partial to wood. 

Decisions, decisions!

Scott


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

For the type shooting I lke to do, the Ruger Blackhawk is best, because I reload and like to shoot hot loads. The Ruger is built like a tank, and will handle hotter loads than anything else, without any apparent damage to the gun.

But I have handled the Ubertis, in the Schofield model and the Peacemaker styles, and they are 'more elegant,' for lack of a better term. A lot of CAS shooters prefer them, because after a small amount of custom trigger and action work, they perform very well with the light Cowboy loads.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I have had a 1980 vintage Blackhawk in 45LC for about 17 years now and have had zero issues with it. I reload for it and have run a huge variety of loads through it without any problems. Before buying the Blackhawk I had a Uberti in 45LC and within a year shooting factory loads I replaced the hammer twice and the firing pin 3 times and right before I sold it, during the last shooting sesssion, the ejector rod housing screw stripped out and the housing, rod, and spring landed on the ground a couple feet in front of me. At the time Navy Arms was making them and I believe they are made by another company now but I'm pretty sure I won't own another one. Just my personal experience.:draw:


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Probably look at the Ruger blackhawk for your convertible needs. If that gun will be shot a lot and carried a lot....then the Ruger will fit the bill better. The Uberti probably has the most "authentic" look, feel, and function of the choices.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just bought a used Blackhawk convertible 45ACP/45LC. HAve been wanting a SAA style pistol for several years, and just didn't find the right deal til now. looking forward to getting to the range with it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 forestranger - nice guns :smt023

Had the Blackhawk in .45LC and loved it ... don't really know why I traded it off years ago.

I now shoot the new Vaquero in .45 LC and a new Colt SAA in .45 LC 

I used to shoot SASS and have put a ton of shots thru them both - I had the actions worked on both of the - the Vaquer didn't really need it but the Colt really needed it.

I like them both too.

Oh a shooting buddy of mine shoots 2 Uberti's in .45LC and he swears by them - they are pretty too.


:smt1099


----------

